# This is aggravating wiped in TWRP now I have no ROM file.



## Metalshadow626 (Sep 26, 2011)

Because unlike the Droid Razr's recovery menus this phone deletes everything including the freaking SD card for no reason! Now I have no OS installed and basically no freaking phone! I can't even go back to default now because of this what do I do?

Using Verizon's Galaxy S3


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Well what did you wipe in recovery? I've never had internal/external sd wiped using TWRP accidentally, and I've never told it to wipe internal/external sd either. I have only ran wipe factory data reset, system, dalvik, cache. What exactly did you try running in TWRP? I believe it does have the options to wipe internal (and external?) sd. You could use adb (part of Android SDK) to push (command is adb push <file name> <location you want to push to>) to push a ROM zip to your phone.

EDIT: You'll want to provide more information other than basically "TWRP doesn't work it wiped everything", what did you push in TWRP Recovery? What were you trying to do? This is the first time I've heard of this "issue", so you'll need to provide what you pressed etc in TWRP.

EDIT 2: The other issue you'll want to search is the /0 folder issue. Due to Android 4.2.x introducing multi-user support, coming from a stock TW ROM to an AOSP 4.2.x ROM would cause internal sdcard (/sdcard) to get moved to an emulated folder at /sdcard/0. Recovery may not be able to see that depending on the version recovery you're using, you'll want to make sure you're using TWRP 2.4.4.0. You'll have to get a ROM zip onto external sd, either using adb push commands OR a USB adapter to copy a zip to your external sd card, then flash the ROM from that in recovery. Once booted, you can navigate to /sdcard/0 and move everything from there to /sdcard.

It's been a known issue for some time now. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36456-42-0-folder-question/


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Metalshadow626 said:


> Because unlike the Droid Razr's recovery menus this phone deletes everything including the freaking SD card for no reason! Now I have no OS installed and basically no freaking phone! I can't even go back to default now because of this what do I do?


Don't worry, everyone has encountered that at least once. The easiest thing to do is take out the micro sd card, put it into a desktop computer, download a rom to the sd card, put sd card back in phone, boot to recovery and flash from external sd card. You'll be up and running in 5 mins


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

A nickel says he hit the 'wipe data' button. That one takes out the entire /data partition, including the virtual SD card.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------

